# coup de fusil



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,

_"les prix de ce restaurant sont *un coup de fusil* !"_

Est-ce que cette expression est courante ?

Merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour Tie-break,

oui, cette expression est assez courante, du moins chez les gens de ma génération, mais peut-être moins aujourd'hui ... On entend encore « j'ai pris un coup de fusil / c'est le coup de fusil » même si c'est de plus en plus remplacé par « je me suis fait arnaquer ».


----------



## alexa99

C'est la première fois que je l'entends !!!
"La note est salée" je connais, mais là, franchement, non.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Stefano

Je confirme que je connais cette expression, mais qu'elle est tombée en désuétude aujourd'hui.

"On y (restaurant X) mange bien, mais c'est le coup de fusil !"


----------



## tie-break

Merci beaucoup Piotr, Alexa et Punky


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Stefano,

Pour moi, c'est plutôt « le coup de _barre _» quand la note est salée. 
 (expression synonyme plus courante et moins datée, il me semble)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Pour moi, c'est plutôt « le coup de _barre _» quand la note est salée.


Oui, c'est vrai Karine, j'ai entendu des quadragénaires le dire, et même des trentenaires ... dire si c'est une expression de notre belle jeunnesse d'aujourd'hui !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut que je retourne dans ma grotte helvétique, parce que je n'ai jamais entendu parler ni de _coup de fusil_ ni de _coup de barre_ (sauf bien sûr lorsque la fatigue nous prend soudainement). Je ne connaissais que _arnaque_ et _note salée_…


----------



## itka

"Le coup de fusil" à ne pas confondre avec le "coup de feu" (tu connais, Stef ?) mes parents disaient ça du temps qu'ils étaient jeunes ! 

Moi, je ne connais que "l'arnaque"... mais elle se porte très bien, croît et prolifère à tous les coins de rue !


----------



## DearPrudence

Maître Capello said:


> Il faut que je retourne dans ma grotte helvétique, parce que je n'ai jamais entendu parler ni de _coup de fusil_ ni de _coup de barre_ (sauf bien sûr lorsque la fatigue nous prend soudainement). Je ne connaissais que _arnaque_ et _note salée_…


Pareil de mon côté. Mais c'est peut-être une question d'âge et de (manque de) culture de ma part.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Mais c'est peut-être une question d'âge


 
C'est bien possible, Prue, car le Rey et Chantreau (_Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions_, Robert, 1989 rééd. 1997) donne cette acception de "note salée" comme fixée au début du XXème S., et il est exact que je l'ai surtout entendue milieu XXème ...


----------



## Armelle

Jamais entendu non plus (et j'ai la quarantaine).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Armelle said:
			
		

> (et j'ai la quarantaine)


 
jeuuune, trop jeune d'une bonne vingtaine , mais connaissais-tu _coup de barre_ ?


----------



## zx81

Je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression "coup de barre" que pour marquer une fatigue soudaine. Par contre l'expression "coup de fusil" est très fréquente et concerne, il est vrai, principalement les restaurants.

@+


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Il faut que je retourne dans ma grotte helvétique, parce que je n'ai jamais entendu parler ni de _coup de fusil_ ni de _coup de barre_ (sauf bien sûr lorsque la fatigue nous prend soudainement). Je ne connaissais que _arnaque_ et _note salée_…


 
Pareil. Même pas _coup de barre_.  Pour fatigue soudaine, je dis plutôt _coup de pompe._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

zx81 said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression "coup de barre" que pour marquer une fatigue soudaine. Par contre l'expression "coup de fusil" est très fréquente et concerne, il est vrai, principalement les restaurants.
> 
> @+


Alors ce serait peut-être plus une question de région que de génération ? Ou encore un savant mélange des deux ? 
Un rapide sondage autour de moi (de 23 à 52 ans) et tous connaissent et utilisent « coup de barre ». Pour « coup de fusil » ils comprennent mais n'utilisent pas...


----------



## tie-break

Une question à propos de "l'arnaque".

Peut-on parler d'arnaque si j'ai payé une note salé mais en même temps j'ai très bien mangé, le service était soigné, la qualité des plats hors du communs, la cuisine raffinée ?

_On mange très bien dans ce restaurant , mais je me suis fait arnaquer _


----------



## itka

tie-break said:


> Une question à propos de "l'arnaque".
> 
> Peut-on parler d'arnaque si j'ai payé une note salé mais en même temps j'ai très bien mangé, le service était soigné, la qualité des plats hors du communs, la cuisine raffinée ?
> _On mange très bien dans ce restaurant , mais je me suis fait arnaquer _


Je dirais que c'est une question d'appréciation personnelle ! 
Tu connais les prix des restaurants trois étoiles... Si tu penses en avoir eu pour ton argent, non, tu ne t'es pas fait "arnaquer". (Arnaquer : c'est escroquer... Obtenir des biens par un moyen frauduleux...)

Donc, si tu estimes que le restaurateur a bien fait son travail, tu pourras parler de "note salée" mais dire que, tout de même la prestation "valait la peine".


----------



## tie-break

itka said:


> Je dirais que c'est une question d'appréciation personnelle !
> Tu connais les prix des restaurants trois étoiles... Si tu penses en avoir eu pour ton argent, non, tu ne t'es pas fait "arnaquer". (Arnaquer : c'est escroquer... Obtenir des biens par un moyen frauduleux...)
> 
> Donc, si tu estimes que le restaurateur a bien fait son travail, tu pourras parler de "note salée" mais dire que, tout de même la prestation "valait la peine".


 
Merci


----------



## mogador

Jamais entendu parler de coup de fusil pour la note de restaurant. Par contre, dans les petites annonces immobilières, coup de fusil désigne, par chez nous (Marseille), une bonne affaire à ne pas manquer car elle ne restera pas longtemps sur le marché. Le chasseur ne réfléchit pas trois fois avant de tirer la perdrix...


----------



## itka

mogador said:


> Jamais entendu parler de coup de fusil pour la note de restaurant. Par contre, dans les petites annonces immobilières, coup de fusil désigne, par chez nous (Marseille), une bonne affaire à ne pas manquer car elle ne restera pas longtemps sur le marché. Le chasseur ne réfléchit pas trois fois avant de tirer la perdrix...



Oui, en effet. J'ai vu ça ici aussi (Nice)... je n'y pensais pas, car ce sens me semble toujours bizarre... Il me donne un peu l'idée qu'on va pointer son fusil sur le futur acquéreur ! Je dirais que c'est une expression assez récente dans cette acception.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Je dirais que c'est une expression assez récente dans cette acception.


Eh bien, bizarrement non : en effet, l'expression _*fusiller = escroquer*_ / _*coup de fusil = escroquerie*_ est apparue fin XIXème S. (Esnault).
Ainsi le sens de _*occasion à saisir*_ est bien celui proposé par Mogador et correspond à l'idée originelle, la métaphore du chasseur étant exactement l'image qui a généré l'expression (_Robert des expressions_, op. cit.).


----------



## Nanon

Ah si, moi, j'avais entendu parler de "coup de fusil" à propos d'une "addition carabinée" (plus rare, celle-ci)


----------



## jppishka

il est presque midi chez moi!
j'ai faim! Pour moi on ne dit pas:_"les prix de ce restaurant sont *un coup de fusil* !" mais bien, ce restaurant est tres renommé, mais c'est le coup de fusil, _
_ou mais la note y est salée._

Toujours pour moi, l'expression "coup de barre" ne s'utilise que pour marquer une fatigue soudaine apres un exercice physique par exemple. Pas pour la note du restaurant!
Et Le coup de pompe est plutot lié a un repas, a une reunion ennuyante, et de courte durée. Le coup de barre dure plus longtemps.
Dieux que le français est compliqué et nuancé!!


----------



## francois_auffret

Pour un restaurant aux prix vraiment excessifs, moi, mon expression favorite, mais je devine que c'est ma génération (ou... Moi... ).... 

*C'est du vol à main armée...*

Déjà entendu???????


----------



## Dunedain

coup de fusil ou coup de bambou sont pour moi ok pour une note salée dans un resto, mais me semblent de moins en moins usités... peut-etre parce qu'aujourd'hui les prix sont affichés et qu'il n'y a pas de surprise sur la note (on y va en connaissance de cause)
coup de barre ou coup de pompe : pour un bon coup de fatigue...
coup du chapeau : "hat trick" soit 3 buts marqués au foot dans le meme match
...


----------



## jppishka

Merci Dunedain,
Mais pour moi (Belge) , "coup de bambou", dans "il a pris le coup de bambou", ne s'applique jamais au resto, mais bien pour qualifier une personne originale, hors norme, un peu foufou, qui aurait pris un coup de bambou sur la tête ayant affecté son cerveau.


----------

